# Worm and vaccinate - same day?



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a new arrival as of 3 days ago - a yearling who was gelded 8 days ago. I am taking him in for vaccinations tomorrow. Today I noticed small red strongles worms in his manure.
I have 3 other horses and obviously don't want a bunch of worms passed around.
I will also ask vet tomorrow, but would you worm him on the same day as vaccinations? Also considering his recent gelding? 
Looking for opinions. Thanks!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a hard call. My Vet vaccinates at least a week apart and is always concerned about an abscess at injection site. Some vaccines are worse than others. Strangles vaccine is bad that way.
My main concern is if you had a reaction, you wouldn't know what it was from, wormer or vaccine. 
If it were me, I'd dose him with Ivermectin and get the vaccine. Because I hate to think of worms eating up the digestive lining in my horse. But, if giving advice, I'd say wait a few days. Your call. Will be interesting what your Vet thinks.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would worm him with Equimax, then again in 14 days. Then go for his shots. I have frequently done both at the same time, but prefer not to if i can help it.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I would wait at least 24 hours after the vaccinations to deworm him, just because of the potential for identifying a vaccine reaction. It is a small risk, but since he's young I think it would be useful. I doubt that the worms will be a huge risk to him for 24 more hours. Can you keep him separate from the others (or is he already because he was gelded?) 

Worst case scenario - doing it on the same day - still very safe in the grand scheme of horses, so if that's your best option, I wouldn't worry very much.

As for type of dewormer - I would ask the vet since he's young. If the vet thought it was safe, I might use Quest Plus and hit everything; but Equimax might be a better choice for a youngster.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

On this colt, I wouldn't deworm and get vaccines on the same day, especially right after a gelding. Just too much in too short a time.

Ask your Vet since you're going to see him or her today. I'd go with a lower impact dewormer like Fenbendazole (Safeguard) rather than stronger like Equimax or Quest. The problem being if he's carrying a heavy parasite load (which he pretty much has to be) you don't want to cause an intestinal blockage with die off. 

I'd use Safeguard now, again in 2 weeks, then ivermectin 30 days after that.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> On this colt, I wouldn't deworm and get vaccines on the same day, especially right after a gelding. Just too much in too short a time.
> 
> Ask your Vet since you're going to see him or her today. I'd go with a lower impact dewormer like Fenbendazole (Safeguard) rather than stronger like Equimax or Quest. The problem being if he's carrying a heavy parasite load (which he pretty much has to be) you don't want to cause an intestinal blockage with die off.
> 
> I'd use Safeguard now, again in 2 weeks, then ivermectin 30 days after that.


Safeguard would be a good choice as well. I use it on all my foals every month for the first year. Equimax is quit safe though, so either would be fine I believe. But ask your vet, that would be your best bet


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll sure let ya'll know what she says. It's been a while since I've had a youngster and it's amazing what you forget.  
Thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

fols said:


> I'll sure let ya'll know what she says. It's been a while since I've had a youngster and it's amazing what you forget.
> Thanks for all the helpful advice.


Sometimes it has less to do with what we've forgotten and more to do with circumstances. Perhaps when you had youngsters in the past, the came vaccinated or they didn't have parasites.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, we decided to do a fecal, so that delayed worming until today anyway.

Then the bad news is my other beautiful QH has a occult sarcoid on his neck. I suspected that's what it was based on pictures I had seen. I'll be taking him to Ohio State to see about getting it removed or treated.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Is the sarcoid in a place where it's being rubbed by tack? I ask because my TB mare has had one on her neck/shoulder for years with no issue. If it's not causing a problem I'd leave it alone. They are touchy buggers and can get very very angry if messed with. 

Did the Vet recommend a dewormer and schedule? What did the fecal show?


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have fecal results back yet - office closed today.
The sarcoid is about in-line with a breast collar on the side. It is not rubbing him now because his breast collar is actually sitting too low. I am having a custom saddle and breast collar made, so the new one may ride in that area. It has grown slightly, I think because I treated it like ringworm for a few weeks. Then I did a lot of reading the other night and read how they will become angry if messed with. His is about the size of a half dollar at this point.
Has your sarcoid grown at all over the years?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

fols said:


> I don't have fecal results back yet - office closed today.
> The sarcoid is about in-line with a breast collar on the side. It is not rubbing him now because his breast collar is actually sitting too low. I am having a custom saddle and breast collar made, so the new one may ride in that area. It has grown slightly, I think because I treated it like ringworm for a few weeks. Then I did a lot of reading the other night and read how they will become angry if messed with. His is about the size of a half dollar at this point.
> Has your sarcoid grown at all over the years?


It waxed and waned up until two years ago, but never got a lot bigger. Maybe the size of a silver dollar or slightly bigger. Then suddenly it started to shrink and now it's just a faint outline of thickened skin.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'll take on a lot of things but the one thing I won't touch is a sarcoid because more often than not, they get worse instead of better.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess I am confused. You say worms fall out of the horse, right? You know the horse has worms. A fecal is helpful if two things are true: You don't know if the horse has worms and the horse is shedding worms/eggs. Fecal won't show tapeworms. 
If wormers were dangerous and bad reactions common, I'd do a fecal every time. But, IMHO, even if you overdosed a horse, there wouldn't be any danger. Wormer is cheap insurance.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

She didn't say if the strongyles were dead or alive tho. If the yearling had been wormed right before she got him they could be die off. Plus if you do a fecal you know what parasites he has and can treat more effectively.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, I was assuming a horse seller isn't worming a colt just prior to sell, but clearly a possibility and then you'd do a fecal.
I should just be glad that no one is encouraging a plug of tobacco to rid a horse of worms.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> OK, I was assuming a horse seller isn't worming a colt just prior to sell, but clearly a possibility and then you'd do a fecal.
> I should just be glad that no one is encouraging a plug of tobacco to rid a horse of worms.:spinsmiley:


Me too. :grin:


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

Horse 1 was wormed with Ivermectin approx. 1 week prior to me getting him. I saw a live strongle. We did the fecal to see how bad the worm load is since I don't want to overload his system with the gelding and vaccinations. No tobacco plugs here. 

Horse 2 - here's pics of his sarcoid (sorry pics are sideways). What do you think? For those that have dealt with it, do you avoid touching it and brushing it completely? Just not sure how much is too much for the tumor.
Thanks!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

It is a cancer. Remove it completely and its gone forever. Monkey around with it or fail to remove it all and it spreads like wildfire. Sometimes just cutting it out spreads the cancer in the blood.
A friend's horse has a sarcoid. Her herbalist is treating it as if it were a skin fungus. It isn't getting better, of course, but it hasn't spread.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I stayed away from it with a brush because my mares was the warty type and it would bleed. The most I ever did with it was put Swat on it to keep the flies off in the summer.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

My vet has had good results putting Noxema on sarcoids on both dogs and horses. He reasoning is that sarcoids are viral in nature and Noxema is an antiviral. Not much to lose trying that. One of my friends had tried it on her dog and over several weeks his sarcoid dried up and went away. I didn't use it on the sarcoid my mare had because hers was under her tail between her anus and vulva - not a place she would want slopped over with Noxema! 

Hers did actually start to dry up and go away over the three years we had her and it was a nasty big weeping, bleeding thing. I had two vets agree it was in a place where you couldn't operate and hope for success, as there isn't enough tissue there to close the hole you'd make.


----------

